# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  अग्निहोत्र अथार्त हवन से करे आरोग्यता में वृद्धि और रहे स्वस्थ

## mangaldev

*
**ॐ 
अग्निहोत्र अथार्त हवन से करे आरोग्यता में वृद्धि और रहे स्वस्थ *

----------


## mangaldev

*हवन अथार्त अगिहोत्र अग्नि मे प्रज्वलन समिधाओ से होता है जिसमे सात प्रकार समिधाओ (अथार्त वृक्ष की सूखी हुई टहनियो के टुकड़े) का उल्लेख शास्त्रो मे किया गया है:-
1. पीपल 
2. आम्र (आम) 
3. बिल्व ( बील)
4. वट (बड़ / बरकद)
5. उदुम्बर
6. पलाश 
7. खदिर
उपर्युक्त सात समिधाओ के अतिरिक्त अर्जुन-वृक्ष, शमी-वृक्ष(खेजड़ा), हरितकी, छीला-वृक्ष, एंव ऐसे वृक्षो की सूखी हुई टहनियो को समिधा के रूप में उपयोग किया जाता है जिनका वेद व वेदोक्त-शास्त्रो मे वर्णन है।   
उपर्युक्त के अतिरिक्त अग्निहोत्र को प्रजवलित रखने के लिये गाय के गोबर के उपले (गाय का सुखा हुआ गोबर तथा शमीवृक्ष(खेजड़े का पेड़) की सुखी हुई टहनियो(पतली लकड़ीयो) का उपयोग किया जाता है ये सभी साफ सुथरी व कीट पतंग क्रमी व किड़ो से रहित धूप मे पूर्णरूपेण सुखाई हुई होनी चाहिये। 
*

----------


## mangaldev

*हवन अथार्त अग्निहोत्र में अनेक हविय पद्धार्थो की मंत्रोचार के साथ आहुतियॉ दी जाती है इन हविय पद्धार्थो में गोघृत(गाय का घी) प्रधान हवि पद्धार्थ है। प्रत्येक समिधा या हवि पद्धार्थ के साथ गोघृत की आहुति दी जाती है। 
इसी प्रकार समस्त प्रकार के मंत्रो मे गायत्रीमंत्र ही प्रधान वेदिक मंत्र है इसी मंत्र के अंत में "स्वाहा" शब्द जोड़ कर अधिकांश आहुतियॉ दी जाती है।* 
                                    गायत्री मंत्र

----------


## mangaldev

*अथार्त प्रत्येक हविय पद्धार्थ की आहुति अग्निहोत्र में देते समय यह मंंत्र बोलते हुये आहुति देनी चाहिये। 
*

ॐ भूर्भुव स्व: तत्सवितुर्वरेण्य भर्गो देवस्य धिमहि धियो योन: प्रचोदयात, स्वाहाssssss

----------


## mangaldev

*अग्निहोत्र अथार्त हवन पूजन व अनुष्ठान के अंत(आखिर) में किया जाता है अत: जिस दिन अग्निहोत्र करना हो उससे पुर्व पूजन व अन्य अनुष्ठान सम्पन्न कर ले ओर पूजन अनुष्ठान की सामग्री के साथ ही अग्निहोत्र की सामग्री भी जुटा कर पूजन अनुष्ठान की सामग्री के समीप ही रख ले ताकि पूजन अनुष्ठान इत्यादि के पश्चात अविलम्ब अग्निहोत्र / हवन प्रारम्भ किया जा सके।*

----------


## mangaldev

*घर में बिना पुरोहित की सहायता के भी छोटा अंग्निहोत्र / हवन किया जा सकता है। ये अग्निहोत्र देनिक प्रात: / साय:, साप्ताहिक (सप्ताह मे किसी एक दिन) पाक्षिक(पक्ष(पखवाड़  े) मे किसी एक दिन, मासिक (महने मे किसी एक दिन) मुहर्त के अनुसार अथवा अपनी स्वेच्छा व सुविधा के अनुसार किया जा सकता है। इसके लिये घर के किसी एक व्यक्ति को संस्कृत भाषा में कुच्छ मंत्र याद करने होते है। एक सप्ताह तक रोज सुबह पूजन के पश्चात इन मंत्रो को पांच-बार सस्वर बोल कर इन्हे आसानी से याद किया जा सकता है।   *

----------


## mangaldev

*बिना मुहुर्त के सिद्ध मुहुर्त अग्निहोत्र के लिये प्रात:सन्ध्या व साय:सन्ध्या काल माने गये है अथार्त जब सुर्य उदय हो रहा हो उस समय एंव जिस समय सुर्य अस्त हो रहा हो वो समय अग्निहोत्र प्रारम्भ करने के लिये श्रेष्ठ कहे गये है। सुर्य उदय व अस्त से एक घड़ी पुर्व से पश्चात तक का समय भी अग्निहोत्र के लिये श्रेष्ठ मुहुर्त कहा गया है इस समय तक अग्निहोत्र प्रारम्भ कर देना श्रेष्ठ कहा गया है। 
इसके अतिरिक्त दिन के मध्याह्न के समय जब अभिजीत-मुहुर्त (अथार्त सुर्य उदय व सुर्य अस्त के मध्य के समय से एक घड़ी पुर्व से एक घड़ी पश्चात का समय जो अभिजीत मुहुर्त कहलाता है) को भी अग्निहोत्र प्रारम्भ करने के लिये श्रेष्ठतम मुहुर्त है। इस मुहुर्त में अधिकांशत: बड़े अग्निहोत्र,यज्ञ, दशांश हवन आदि प्रारम्भ जाते है, जो पुरोहितो व पंडितो की सहायता से किये या करवाये जाते है।*

----------


## mangaldev

*गो-घृत (गाय का घी) के अतिरिक्त निम्नलिखित मुख्य हवि पद्धार्थ मुख्यत: है:-
1. जौ
2. धान / चावल(सम्भवत: छिलके सहित)
3. शक्कर
4. काले तिल 
5. पंच दलहन (मूंग, उड़द, मोठ, चोला, मसूर)
**देनिक साप्ताहिक पाक्षिक या मासिक यज्ञ करने के लिये इन पांचो साबुत हवियो को लगभग बराबर मात्रा में लेकर आपस में कच्छी तरह मिलाकर आवश्यकतानुसार एक डिब्बे में भर कर पूजा स्थल के समीप रख ले ताकि जब भी हवन करना हो यथोचित मुख्य हवि इससे निकल कर किसी अन्य पात्र थाली कटोरी पत्तल या दोने में रख सके। 
*

----------


## mangaldev

*उपर्युक्त प्रमुख हवि पदार्थ गो घृत व पांच मुख्य हवि पद्धार्थो के अतितिक्त अनेक ओषधिये व सुगन्धिये हवि पद्धार्थो का उपयोग भी अग्निहोत्र / हवन किया जाता है इनकी मात्रा आवश्यकतानुसार उपर्युक्त मुख्य पांच हवियो की मात्रा व परिमाण के आधार पर या प्रयोजन के आधार पर इनसे सुक्ष्म(कई गुणा कम) रखी जाती है। इन्हे बाजार से साबुत स्थिति मे क्रयकर या अन्य स्रोतो से प्राप्त कर सुखा व शुद्ध साफ कर ओखल में लगभग जौ के आकार मे कूटकर इन मुख्य पांच हवियो में मिला दिया जाता है।
इनमे मुख्यत: निम्नलिखित औषधिये व सुगन्धिये हवि पद्धार्थ है।
01. गूगल
02. अगर 
03. तगर 
04. कायफल/जायफल (कवीरफल)
05. हरितकि
06. कपूर 
07. शहद
08. जावित्रि
09. लौंग
10. पंच-मेवा (बादाम, दाख, अखरोट्, पिस्ता, किसमिस) 
11. इलायची छोटी व बड़ी)
12. नारियल गोले के तुकड़े (खोपरे की चिटके)
13. केशर
14. नागकेशर 
इत्यादि 
*
*उपरोक्त ये हवि पद्धार्थ बाजार में हवन सामग्री के पेकेट में तैयार पूजन सामग्री बेचने वालो की दुकान पर भी मिल जाते है।*

----------


## mangaldev

*दैनिक, साप्ताहिक, पाक्षिक या मासिक हवन/अग्निहोत्र के लिये एक ताम्बे से बना हवनकुण्ड, दो चम्मच, एक दिपक, दो ताम्बे के छोटे जल-पात्र (लोटे या कप), एक बड़ी कटोरी, एक छोटी कटोरी, एक छोटी थाली या प्लेट, बेठने के लिये आसन, गणेश जी व अपने ईस्ट्देव का चित्र, एक छोटा लकडी की पाटा(पट्टा) अथवा छोटी चोकी जिस पर ईस्टदेव का चित्र व उन्हे पुष्प पत्र प्रसाद नवेध आदि चढाया जा सके, कि आवश्यकता होती है।* 

*नोट :-
ये वस्तुये -* *एक छोटा लकडी की पाटा(पट्टा) अथवा छोटी चोकी जिस पर गणेश जी व ईस्टदेव का चित्र तथा उन्हे पुष्प पत्र प्रसाद नवेध आदि, सगुण पूजन करने वालो के लिये है निर्गुण पूजन वाले लोगो को इनकी आवश्यकता नही है।*

----------


## mangaldev

*जिस दिन अथवा जिस समय हवन करना हो, उसके पुर्व शोच स्नान आदि से पवित्र होकर सर्वप्रथम, अपना देनिक पूजन इत्यादि सम्पन कर ले। हवन करने वाले व्यक्ति के अतिरिक्त हवन मे भाग लेने वाले घर के अन्य सदस्य शोच स्नान आदि कर पवित्र हो ले। घर का कोई सदस्य रोग-ग्रसित हो, जिसे स्नान आदि के लिये चिकेत्सक ने मना किया हुआ है। उसे हाथ-मुह धोकर, दातुन आदि करके उसे भी घर के अन्य सद्स्यो के साथ हवन के समीप बैठना चाहिये ताकि हवन का लाभ उसे भी मिल सके क्योकि रोगी को रोग-मुक्त होने के लिये हवन धुम्र की अधिक आवश्यकता होती है।*

----------


## mangaldev

*जिस स्थान पर हवन/अग्निहोत्र करना है उसे सर्वप्रथम पानी से पोचा लगाकर या धोकर साफ कर ले यदि कच्चा आंगन (फर्स) है तो पीली मिट्टी व गाय के गोबर से उसे लीप ले। इस प्रकार शुद्ध स्थान पर आसन बिछा कर सुखासन लगा कर बैठ जावे और अन्य भाग लेने वाले सदस्यो व परिवारजनो को भी समीप ही एक बड़े आसन (दरी इत्यादी) अथवा जैसी व्यवस्था हो पृथक-पृथक आसनो पर बैठावे।* 
फिर सगुण पुजा करने वालो को  :- 
इसके पश्चात बाय हाथ की अंजुली में थोड़ा सा जल लेकर दाये हाथ की अंगुलियो से या दूब से इस जल को अपने उपर और फिर अग्निहोत्र में भाग लेने वाले सभी सदस्यो पर ये जल निम्नलिखित मंत्र बोलकर छीड़के। 
*ॐ अपवित्र पवित्रो वा सर्वावस्थां गतोपि वा।
य: स्मरेत पुडिराक्षयं स ब्राह्यन्तर: शुचि।।* *फिर सगुण पुजा करने वाले सर्वप्रथम चोकी या पाटे (पट्टे) पर लाल वस्त्र बिछा कर उस पर गणेश जी व ईस्टदेव का चित्र मुर्ती आदि को विराजमान कराने और उनके आगे पुष्प, पत्र, (तुलशी पत्र-वैष्णव पुजन वाले), नवेध अथार्त प्रसाद स्वरूप मिठाई, मिश्री आदि चढावे।*

----------


## mangaldev

*सगुण पुजन करने वालो को:- 
पवित्र मंत्र से जल प्रच्छेन (छीड़कने) के पश्चात चन्दन पात्र में थोड़ी सी आवश्यकतानुसार चन्दन अथवा रोली(गन्धक/पिसी हुई हल्दी) में जल मिलाकर उससे सर्वप्रथम गणेशजी व ईस्टदेव के चित्र पर तिलक करे व उसके पश्चात स्वयं और फिर सभी सदस्यो के तिलक करे अथवा किसी से करावे। यदि हाथ पर कलावा (मोली) नही है तो धारण करे यदि ये पुरानी हो गई है तो नई धारण करे व करावे।  *

----------


## mangaldev

*
सगुण पुजन करने वालो को :-
इसके पश्चात प्रथम पुज्य देव गणेशजी सहित अपने इस्टदेव व अन्य सभी मां भवानी-शक्ति, लक्ष्मी, सरस्वति, ब्रह्मा, विष्णु, शिव आदि देवी-देवताओ व सुर्य-चन्द्र सहित सभी ग्रह-नक्षत्र, धरती, आकाश, अग्नि, वायु, जल इत्यादि स्थुल-शक्तियो के देवो सहित गुरु, माता, पिता व पितृजनो जो देवलोक मे है, आदि को मन ही मन अथवा सम्बन्धित वेदिक मंत्रो से उन्हे भावपूर्ण नमस्कार करके प्रार्थना करनी चाहिये।
यदि समय अधिक हो तो इनका वेद मंत्रो से आह्वान व इनका शोषडोपचार विधि से पुजन भी किया जा सकता है लेकिन आह्वान करने पर इनका हवन अनुष्ठान समाप्ति के पश्चात वेदिक विधि से ही इनका विसर्जन (विदाई) भी आवश्यक रूप से करनी पड़ता है।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

शेष का इंतज़ार है मंगलदेव जी.

----------


## donsplender

बहुत ही उत्तम एवं व्यवस्थित जानकारी !

----------


## mangaldev

*सगुण पूजन वालो के लिये दैनिक पूजा व हवन आदि मे अपने ईस्टदेव के साथ साथ सभी देवी देवताओ का भी संक्षिप्त पूजन नमस्कार वन्दना आदि का प्रावधान होने से सगुण सनातन विधि से हवन अग्निहोत्र करने में कुच्छ अधिक समय इन मंत्रो से प्रार्थना करने मे लगता है जबकि निर्गुण विधि से पूजन करने वाले केवल केवल** "ॐ"**(औSSSम) शब्द का उच्चारण ध्यान व स्मरण करके ही उपर्युक्त पूजन-विधि को पुर्ण मानते है। अत: निर्गुणवादी (एकैश्वरवादी) पांच बार* *"ॐ"**शब्द से परमपिता परमेश्वर कण कण में व्याप्त निर्गुण ब्रह्म का ध्यान करके इस प्रकार का देनिक साप्ताहिक पाक्षिक मासिक अग्निहोत्र / हवन कर सकते है। *

----------


## mangaldev

*हवन / अग्निहोत्र करने वाले व्यक्ति को प्रथम सभी सामग्री व पात्र आदि हवन वाले स्थान पर जुटा ले और थोड़ी सी शुद्ध छनी हुई मिट्टी लेकर एक वेदी बना ले जिस पर हवन पात्र / हवन कुण्ड को इस प्रकार रखा जा सके ताकि आहुतिया देते समय वह अपने स्थान से डिगे नही। फिर गाय के एक उपले का टुकड़ा हवन कुण्ड के पैन्दे मे रखे और तीन टुकडे आपस में सहारा देकर खड़े पिरामीड की तरह इस प्रकार टिकाये की उनके बीच पोल (रिक्तस्थान) बना रहे और उपर से भी खुला रहे। इसके पश्चात एक दो चम्मच घी उपर से डाल कर इन्हे गोघृत से भीगोवे। तत्पश्चात कपूर, गुगल लेकर इसके अन्दर डाले और एक गोघृत में भीगी हुई रूई की बत्ती इनके बीच रख कर उसे जला दे। इस प्रकार हवन कुण्ड में अग्नि की स्थापना करके निम्नलिखित मंत्रो से केवल गोघृत की सात आहुतियाँ सर्वप्रथम देवे। 
*
*ॐ प्रजापतये स्वाहा । 
**(इदं प्रजापतये इदं न मं)**
ॐ इन्द्राय स्वाहा ।
**(इदं इन्द्राय इदं न मम)**
ॐ अग्नये स्वाहा । 
**(इदं अग्नये इदं न मं)**
ॐ सोमाय स्वाहा । 
**(इदं सोमाय इदं न मं)**
ॐ भू: स्वाहा । 
**(इदं अग्नये इदं न मं)**
ॐ भुवः स्वाहा ।
**(इदं वायवे इदं न मं)**
ॐ स्वः स्वाहा ।
**(इदं सूर्याय इदं न मं)* *उपर्युक्त मंत्रो के द्वारा "स्वाहा" शब्द के साथ आहुतियाँ अग्नि में देवे व "इदं व मं" शब्द के साथ चम्मच में बचे हुये आहुतिय़े घृत को एक पृथक छोटे पात्र (छोटी कटोरी) मे छोड़े। इस प्रकार एक एक करके उपर्युक्त प्रथम सात आहुतियाँ देनी चाहिये।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

:128:

यह आप उत्तम जानकारी दे रहे हाँ मंगलदेव भाई जी.
कृपया इसे संक्षिप्त करें अथवा एकदम सारी  जानकारी दे दें.
उत्सुकता वश कह रहा हूँ.

----------


## mangaldev

*उपर्युक्त साथ आहुतियाँ पूर्ण होने के तत्पश्चात अग्निहोत्र श्रीयज्ञ भगवान का हाथ जोड़कर ध्यान करते हुये "ॐ" शब्द का सस्वर उच्चारण करके यज्ञाग्निदेव का अभिनन्दन करना चाहिये। इसके पश्चात हविय व ओषधिय पद्धार्थ गोघृत में मिलाकर पात्र में रखे हुये है उनकी आहुतियाँ प्रारम्भ कर दे। 
श्रद्धा शक्ति सामर्थ्य अथवा आवश्यकातुसार अनुसार दो, पांच, सात, ग्यारह, इक्कीस, चोबीस, इक्यावन, एक सौ आठ जितनी भी आहुतियां देनी हो उसी मात्रा में हविय पद्धर्थो का मिश्रण पहले ही तैयार कर पात्र में रखे। प्रत्येक आहुति के साथ ही पृथक से गोघृत की आहुति भी देनी होती है इसलिये उसी मात्रा में एक पात्र में तपाया (पिघला हुआ) गोघृत भी पहले ही रख ले। प्रथम दो या पांच आहुतिय़ा गायत्री मंत्र से देनी चाहिये।*
*ॐ र्भूभुवः स्वः तत्सवितुर्वरेण्य * *,* *भर्गो देवस्य धीमहि**, 
**धियो* *यो* *नः* *प्रचोदयात्* *स्वाहा.....* 
*(इदं* *गायत्र्यै इदं न मं)
**आहुतियाँ पुर्व की भॉति "स्वाहा" शब्द के उच्चारण के साथ अग्निहोत्र मे देवे व चम्मच बचे हुये गोघृत को "इदं न मं" के साथ उसी पृथक पात्र (छोटी-कटोरी) में छोड़ते जावे। 
इसके पश्चात सगुणवादी अपने किसी भी इस्टदेव या प्रयोजनार्थ मनोरथ पूर्ती के लिये सम्बन्धित देवि-देवता आदि के नाम की आहुतियाँ भी दे सकते है। ये आहुतियाँ भी उपरोक्तानुसार ही दी जाती है उदारणार्थ जैसे किसी को हनुमान जी के नाम से आहुति देनी है तो इस प्रकार देवे।*
ॐ नमो हनुमंते स्वाहा...  
*(इदं हनुमंते इदं न मं)
*ॐ नमो पवनपुत्राय स्वाहा 
*(इदं पवनपुत्र्ये इदं न मं)*

----------


## mangaldev

*.....॥ॐ॥.....*

----------


## mangaldev

*उपरोक्त प्रकार से सगुणवादी अपने देवी-देवताओ के नाम से भी प्रयोजनानुसार मनोरथ अद्देश्य से आवश्यकतानुसार आहुतिय़ाँ देवे। निर्गुण वादी आवश्यकतानुसार उपर्युक्त गायत्री मंत्र से ही आवश्यकतानुसार आहुतियाँ देवे क्योकि गायत्री छन्द(मंत्र) को वेदो में सम्पुर्ण ब्रह्माण्ड मे व्याप्त परमपिता परमेश्वर की आराधना के एकैश्वर वादि एक निर्गुण वादी महाबीज मंत्र कहा गया है।   
**ॐ र्भूभुवः स्वः तत्सवितुर्वरेण्य,* *भर्गो देवस्य धीमहि**, 
**धियो* *यो* *नः* *प्रचोदयात् स्वाहा....
**(इदं* *गायत्र्यै इदं न मं)*

----------


## mangaldev

> :128:
> 
> यह आप उत्तम जानकारी दे रहे हाँ मंगलदेव भाई जी.
> कृपया इसे संक्षिप्त करें अथवा एकदम सारी  जानकारी दे दें.
> उत्सुकता वश कह रहा हूँ.


मित्रवर 
एकदम सारी जानकारी देना सम्भव नही है क्योकि ये मेटर मेरे पास कम्प्युटॅर में तैयार नही है एक हस्त लिखित पुस्तिका(कापी) मे से देकर टाईप करके प्रस्तुत कर रहा हुँ। आज बस इतना ही बाकि अगले दिन

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्रवर 
> एकदम सारी जानकारी देना सम्भव नही है क्योकि ये मेटर मेरे पास कम्प्युटॅर में तैयार नही है एक हस्त लिखित पुस्तिका(कापी) मे से देकर टाईप करके प्रस्तुत कर रहा हुँ। आज बस इतना ही बाकि अगले दिन


धन्यवाद आपके प्रतिउत्तर और नये लेख  का.

----------


## mangaldev

*प्रतिदिन दैनिक अग्निहोत्र करने वाले इस प्रकार 2 से 5 तक आहुति देकर पुर्णाहुति कर सकते है श्रधा शक्ति समयानुसार अथवा विशेष प्रयोजनार्थ अधिक आहुतियाँ भी दी जा सकती है। सप्ताहिक अग्निहोत्र करने वाले 5 अथवा 11 अथवा 21 आहुतियाँ देकर पुर्णाहुति दे सकते है। पाक्षिक या मासिक अग्निहोत्र करने वाले के लिये 24 आहुतियाँ न्यूनतम श्रेष्ठ कही गयी है। वर्ष में एक बार अथवा विषेश अवसर पर अग्निहोत्र करने वालो के लिये भी न्यूनतम 24 आहुतियाँ श्रेष्ठ कही गयी है।
 अत: न्यूनतम 24 आहुतियाँ देने से येथेष्ठ लाभ होता है। इसके पश्चात ही पुर्णाहुति देनी चाहिये।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

पुनः धन्यवाद.

----------


## mangaldev

॥.....ॐ.....॥

----------


## mangaldev

*हविय पद्धार्थो के गोघृत मिश्रण से उपरोक्त प्रकार से आहुतियाँ देने के पश्चात समिधाओ की आहुतियाँ प्रारम्भ कर देनी चाहिये। हवन कुण्ड के आकार को ध्यान में रखते हुये उपलब्द समिधाओ  के पहले ही पांच से सात अंगुल या इससे कम आकार के सभी सभिधाओ के लगभग समान आकार के टुकड़े करके रखने चाहिये। तत्पश्चात प्रत्येक समिधा के दोनो सिरे गोघृत में डुबो कर समिधाओ की एक एक करके आहुति देनी चाहिये। प्रत्येक समिधा के साथ चम्मच से गोघृत की आहुति भी उसी प्रकार गायत्री मंत्र का उच्चारण करते हुये ही देनी चाहिये।*  
*ॐ र्भूभुवः स्वः तत्सवितुर्वरेण्य,* *भर्गो देवस्य धीमहि**, 
**धियो* *यो* *नः* *प्रचोदयात् स्वाहा....
**(इदं* *गायत्र्यै इदं न मं)*

----------


## mangaldev

समिधाओ की आहुतियाँ पूर्ण होने के पश्चात न्यनतं 2 आहुतियाँ निम्नलिखित महामृत्युंजय मंत्र से उसी प्रकार गोघृत हविय पद्धार्थो के मिश्रण से देनी चाहिये। 
*ॐ त्र्यम्बकं यजामहे**,* *सुगन्धिं पुष्टिवर्धनम् ।*
*उर्वारुकमिव बन्धनान्**, * *मृर्त्योमुक्षीय माऽमृतात्**,* *स्वाहा॥*
*(इदं महामृत्युञ्जयाय इदं* *न मं)
**इस मंत्र से दी गई आहुतियाँ इस सुक्ष्म-यज्ञ (अग्निहोत्र) को वृह्रद बल वीर्य और आरोग्यता उत्पन करने वाले यज्ञ परिवर्तित करके इस अग्निहोत्र में भाग लेने वाले सभी सदस्यो के स्वास्थ्य में उत्तम प्रकार से लाभ पहुचाती है। *

----------


## mangaldev

*समिधाओ की आहुति व महामृत्युंजय मंत्र से आहुतियो के पश्चात अंतिम पूर्णाहुति देनी होती है इसके लिये हुये गोघृत के पात्र में सम्पूर्ण गोघृत मिश्रित हविये पद्धार्थो को डाल कर चम्मच से मिला लेवे यदि गोघृत कम हो तो और मिला लेवे क्योकि ये अंतिम पूर्णाहुति घृत पात्र से घृत की धार बनाकर दी जाती है। 
गोघृत पात्र को दोनो हाथो में थाम ले और निम्नलिखित पूर्णाहुति मंत्र बोलते हुये "स्वाहा" के साथ ही इस पात्र से घी को इस प्रकार अग्निहोत्र में प्रयाप्त उचाई से गिराना आरम्भ करे, जिस प्रकार शिवलिंग की प्रतिमा पर जल से अभिषेक किया जाता है। 
**ॐ* *वसोः पवित्रमसि शतधारं**,* *वसो पवित्रमसि सहस्रधारम्**।*
*देवस्त्वा सविता* *पुनातु वसोः**,* *पवित्रेण शतधारेण सुप्वा**,* *कामधुक्षः स्वाहा........।
**इस प्रकार पात्र में उपलब्द गोघृत व हविये पद्धर्थो को सहस्रधारा के रूप में अंतिम आहुति देकर पात्र को रखकर अग्निहोत्रकर्ता सहित सभी भाग लेने वाले सदस्यगण  हाथ जोड़कर सिर झुकाकर यज्ञदेव को नमस्कार करे।*

----------


## mangaldev

*पूर्णाहुति के पश्चात निम्नलिखित मंत्रो से हाथ जोड़कर शान्ति पाठ करना चाहिये।**ॐ  असतो मा सद्गमय
ॐ  तमसो मा ज्योतिर्गमय
ॐ  मृत्योर्मामृतं गमय
ॐ सर्वे भवन्तु सुखिनः सर्वे सन्तु निरामया,
सर्वे भद्राणि पश्यन्तु मा कश्चिद् दुख भागभवेत।
ॐ द्यौः शान्तिरन्तरिक्ष शान्तिः, पृथिवी शान्तिरापः, शान्तिरोषधयः शान्तिः। वनस्पतयः शान्तिर्विश्वेदे  ाः, शान्तिर्ब्रह्मशा  ्तिः, सर्व शान्तिः, शान्तिरेव शान्तिः, सा मा शान्तिरेधि॥
ॐ शान्तिः, शान्तिः, शान्तिः। 
सर्वारिष्ट-सुशान्तिर्भवतु .....।*

----------


## mangaldev

*पूर्णाहुति के पश्चात कोई एक सदस्य* *से पृथक पात्र में छोड़े हुये घृत व हवनकुण्ड के बाहर की और बिखरी ही हवन सामग्री को एकत्रित कर, इसमे जल मिलाकर इसे घर के तुलशी अथवा श्वेतार्क गणपति (सफेद आकड़े) के पोधे मे डाल दे। यदि घर में या आसपास में ये पोधा नही हो तो, मन्दीर में स्थित पवित्र पोधे या पीपल वृक्ष वट वृक्ष आदि में से किसी की जड़ मे डालवा देने के लिये किसी के साथ भिजवा देवे अथवा स्वयं डाल आवे। लेकिन ये ध्यान रखे कि जब तक अग्निहोत्र में अग्नि प्रज्वलित हो रही है, तब तक हवनकर्ता या हवन में भाग लेने वाला कम से कम कोई एक सदस्य आवश्यक रूप से अग्निहोत्र के सामने बैठा रहे। जब अग्निहोत्र की अग्नि जाने को हो तब पवित्र जल अंजलि मे लेकर अंजलि से हवन कुण्ड के चारो और थोड़ा थोड़ा जल छोड़ते हुये जल से प्रदक्षिणा करते हुये शेष जल धरती पर छोड़ देवे और हाथ जोड़ कर यज्ञाग्नि को विदा होने तक ॐ शब्द का मन ही मन जाप करते हुये परमपिता परमेश्वर का ध्यान करे।*

----------


## mangaldev

*शांति पाठ के पश्चात सगुण पूजन करने वाले अपने इस्टदेव व अन्यानि देवी-देवताओ की आरतीयाँ व प्रार्थनाये आदि भी कर सकते है। *

----------


## mangaldev

*यहां यह जानने योग्य बात है कि हवन अथार्त अग्निहोत्र यज्ञ से स्वास्थ्य का क्या सम्बन्ध है। 
1. गाय के गोबर के उपले (कण्डे) :- गाय के गोबर में प्राकृतिक रूप से बारह प्रकार की धातुये व ग्यारह प्रकार के अम्ल पाये जाते है, साथ ही लैक्ट्रोजन व गैसीये पद्धार्थ भी होते है जो गोघृत के साथ हवन में जल कर वातारवरण में पर्यावरण (वायुमंडल) से हानि कारक तत्वो का नाश करते है। 
2. पीपल की समिधाओ से गोघृत के साथ हवन करने से जो धुम्र निकलकर वातावरण में फेलता है वह आसपास के समस्त दुर्गन्ध का नाश करके सुगन्धित वातावरण का निर्माण करता है जिससे कई प्रकार के आहिकारक जिवाणु नेष्ट हो जाते है। इस प्रकार के धुम्र से हृदय सम्बन्धी व्याधिया भी दूर होती है। 
3. तिल व अर्जुन वृक्ष की समिधाओ की हवि देने से जो धुम्र उत्पन होता है वह उच्च रक्तचाप, मधुमेह आदि व्याधियो में लाभदायक होता है।
4. शक्कर, मिश्री, पतासे, मुनक्का किसमिस व सुखे मेवे (ड्राई फ्रूट्स) जो स्वाद में मिठे होते है उनकी गो घृत से साथ हवि देने से उत्पन होने वाला धुम्र राजक्षमा क्षय(टीबी), मोतीझरा(टाईफाईड) जैसी बिमारियो के किटाणुओ को नेष्ट करने मे सहायक होता है। यह फेफड़े व श्वासनली से भी अनेक किटाणुओ को खत्म करके, उन्हे दुरस्त करने मे सहायक होता है। 
5. जिस घर में दैनिक या साप्ताहिक हवन नियमित रूप से होता है और उसमें गुग्गल, उदुम्बर और हरितकी आदि ओषधोयो की न्यूनाधिक आहुति दी जाये तो उस घर मे निवास करने वालो को अबुर्द जैसे अथार्त कैंसर नही होता है, क्योकि ये आहुतियां शरीर की कोशिकाओ को प्रभावित करने वाली हानिकारक विकिरणो को वातावरण से नेष्ट करती रहती है।*

----------


## mangaldev

*6. अग्निहोत्र मे दी जाने वाली आहुतियो के साथ बोले व सुने जाने वाले वेदमंत्रो के गुंजायमान स्वर (आवाज ध्वनि आदि) मन-मस्तिष्क के साथ साथ भोतिक शरीर में भी विभिन्न प्रकार की अलोकिक तरंगे उत्पन करते है और साथ ही हवन से निकलने वाला जीवनदायी धुम्र श्वास के साथ वहां उपस्थित लोगो को प्राकृतिक रूप से मिलता है जिससे मन मस्तिष्क सहित अनेक प्रकार के सुक्ष्म शाररिक विकार नेष्ट हो जाते है और शरीर को रोगो से लड़ने की अपूर्व शक्ति भी प्राप्त होती है। 
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

एक बार फिर धन्यवाद मंगल देव जी.

----------


## arihant_noida

मंगलदेव जी को कोटिशः धन्यवाद

----------

